# Just got my headers...Need advice



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

My Pacesetter longtube headers just arrived but i need some expert advice...about a month ago i had my mufflers removed and a custom xpipe installed...so it only has cats and an xpipe right now and it sounds pretty good...do yall think it would be too loud if i put the headers on there without mufflers or sound good? or should i get some mufflers put on it...if so would give me the best sound? thanks


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just install the headers and judge from then on.

"Too Loud" is just a conspiracy  I don't believe in it.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

Headers should not increase the sound much but it should change the tone and make it sound better


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

ok...well ill put em on and see how she sounds!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

05LS2FAST said:


> ok...well ill put em on and see how she sounds!


Good idea. Your ears will be the best judge.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The difference will be the tone and maybe and little bit louder.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it will be loud. have fun with the po-po


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> it will be loud. have fun with the po-po


well almost every truck in my hometown has its mufflers cut-off and people rarely get in trouble by the po-po so i think i will be fine.


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

So i went to 2 different exhaust places today to get my headers put on....one place told me they cant do it and the other said it would be over $600 to do it...did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

05LS2FAST said:


> So i went to 2 different exhaust places today to get my headers put on....one place told me they cant do it and the other said it would be over $600 to do it...did anyone else have this problem?


I had the same problem not every shop installs headers. I went to alot off places and one place was charging me $1500 just to install them. Im glad i looked around since i got them installed for $280.

Shop around. Good luck.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If possible, try installing them yourself. I'm no mechanic, nor an experienced installer, but it should be a fun experience.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

yea.. If you are mechanically inclined and know how to use basic tools try installing them yourself. These shops charge rediculous prices and the job isnt even that hard. Just neversieze all the bolts and torque them correctly and retorque them after a full warmup cooldown cycle.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Removal and Installation instructions*

LABOR SHOULD BE AROUND 2.8 HOURS FOR BOTH MANIFOLDS

Exhaust Manifold Replacement - Left

Removal Procedure

1. Caution: Refer to Exhaust Service Caution in Service Precautions. Caution: Refer to Battery Disconnect Caution in Service Precautions. Disconnect the negative battery cable.
2. Remove the front suspension support brace.
3. Remove the engine sight cover.
4. Remove the air cleaner assembly.
5. Remove the Bank 1, Sensor 1 oxygen sensor from the exhaust manifold.
6. Remove the spark plugs.
7. Remove the generator, if needed.
8. Raise the vehicle. Refer to Vehicle Lifting.
9. Remove the catalytic convertor.
10. Lower the vehicle.
11. Remove the exhaust manifold bolts.
12. Important: It may be necessary to remove the heat assembly from the exhaust manifold to gain enough clearance to remove the exhaust manifold. Remove the exhaust manifold.

Installation Procedure

Important: Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts as specified in the service procedure. Improperly installed and/or leaking exhaust manifold gaskets may effect vehicle emissions and/or On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) II system performance.

The cylinder head exhaust manifold bolt hole threads must be cleaned and free of debris or threadlocking material.

1. Raise the vehicle.
2. Important: In the following service procedure, position the catalytic convertor on the intermediate pipe, but DO NOT tighten the clamp. Leave it loose to allow the alignment of the exhaust manifold on the cylinder head. Install the catalytic convertor.
3. Lower the vehicle.
4. Apply a 5 mm (0.2 inch) wide band of threadlock GM P/N 12345493 (Canadian P/N 10953489), or equivalent to the threads of the exhaust manifold bolts.
5. Position the exhaust manifold and a NEW gasket into place.
6. Notice: Refer to Fastener Notice Install the exhaust manifold bolts.

1. Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts a first pass to 15 Nm (11 ft. lbs.) . Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts beginning with the center two bolts. Alternate from side-to-side, working toward the outside bolts.
2. Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts a final pass to 25 Nm (18 ft. lbs.) . Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts beginning with the center two bolts. Alternate from side-to-side, working toward the outside bolts.

7. Install the Bank 1, Sensor 1 oxygen sensor in the exhaust manifold oxygen sensor.
8. Install the spark plugs.
9. Install the generator.
10. Install the engine sight cover.
11. Install the air cleaner assembly.
12. Install the front suspension support brace.
13. Raise the vehicle.
14. Install the catalytic convertor to exhaust manifold nuts. Tighten the exhaust manifold nuts to 20 Nm (15 ft. lbs.) .
15. Tighten the exhaust clamps for the catalytic convertor. Tighten the exhaust clamps for the catalytic convertor bolt to 20 Nm (15 ft. lbs.) .
16. Lower the vehicle.
17. Connect the negative battery cable.



RIGHT MANIFOLD
Exhaust Manifold Replacement - Right

Removal Procedure

1. Caution: Refer to Exhaust Service Caution in Service Precautions. Caution: Refer to Battery Disconnect Caution in Service Precautions. Disconnect the negative battery cable.
2. Remove the front suspension support brace.
3. Remove the engine sight cover.
4. Remove the air cleaner assembly.
5. Remove the spark plugs.
6. Remove the Bank 2, Sensor 1 oxygen sensor.
7. Remove the oil level indicator and tube assembly.
8. Raise the vehicle. Refer to Vehicle Lifting.
9. Remove the catalytic convertor.
10. Lower the vehicle.
11. Remove the mounting nuts for the exhaust manifold.
12. Important: In the following service procedure, it maybe necessary to remove the heat shield from the exhaust manifold. Remove the exhaust manifold and gasket.

Installation Procedure

Important: Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts as specified in the service procedure. Improperly installed and/or leaking exhaust manifold gaskets may effect vehicle emissions and/or On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) II system performance.

The cylinder head exhaust manifold bolt hole threads must be clean and free of debris or threadlocking material.

1. Notice: Refer to Fastener Notice in Service Precautions. If necessary, install the exhaust manifold heat shield and bolts. Tighten the exhaust manifold heat shield bolts to 9 Nm (80 inch lbs.) .
2. Raise the vehicle.
3. Important: In the following service procedure, DO NOT tighten the exhaust clamp. Leave it loosen so that the exhaust manifold and gasket can be aligned on the cylinder head. Install the catalytic convertor on the intermediate pipe.
4. Lower the vessel.
5. Important: Use one or two bolts to hold the manifold and gasket in place. Install the exhaust manifold and gasket.
6. Apply a 5 mm (0.2 inch) wide band of threadlock GM P/N 12345493 (Canadian P/N 10953488) or equivalent to the threads of the exhaust manifold bolts.
7. Install the exhaust manifold bolts.

1. Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts a first pass to 15 Nm (11 ft. lbs.) . Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts beginning with the center 2 bolts. Alternate from side-to-side, working toward the outside bolts.
2. Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts a final pass to 25 Nm (18 ft. lbs.) . Tighten the exhaust manifold bolts beginning with the center 2 bolts. Alternate from side-to-side, working toward the outside bolts.

8. Install the oil level indicator and tube assembly.
9. Install the spark plugs.
10. Install the engine sight cover.
11. Install the Bank 2, Sensor 1 oxygen sensor.
12. Install the front suspension support brace.
13. Install the air cleaner assembly.
14. Raise the vehicle.
15. Install the catalytic convertor to exhaust manifold nuts. Tighten the exhaust manifold nuts to 20 Nm (15 ft. lbs.) .
16. Tighten the exhaust clamp for the catalytic convertor. Tighten the exhaust clamp to 20 Nm (15 ft. lbs.) .
17. Lower the vehicle.
18. Connect the negative battery cable.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i have pacesetters with spintech cat and it sounds like a nascar its loud its gunna sound like rocket wit no mufflers lol it cost $540 to install i have a performance shop by me? i would take ur time and find the right place u dont want a bad install ****ing up ur car


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

06goatm6 said:


> LABOR SHOULD BE AROUND 2.8 HOURS FOR BOTH MANIFOLDS
> 
> Exhaust Manifold Replacement - Left
> 
> ...


^^^^ yes labor time for a stock manifold is 2.8 hours. When they are doing after market long tubes however there isnt a book hour time for that...... I just installed myself my Kooks long tube headers in the garage with jack stands. Honestly its not that bad. Read some how to's on ls1gto forums and such. Look at pictures. Its easy. Dont waste ur money by having a shop do it


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

i say do it yourself. I put Long tube's on a 94 camaro and the engine bay was rediculously cramped. It took me a WEEK!!!! That's only bc i didn't unbolt the engine mounts sooner. This gto seems to have MUCH more room under the hood and between the manifolds and wheel wells. It'c can't be that hard just hit the bolts with load of penetrant while they're hot eventually they'll come out easily. 

FYI my camaro had a borla exhaust and actually got quieter with LT's. had a great sound once it was all finished (Pacesetter too!).


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it took me a weekend. i spent 7 hours on it Saturday and then went out that nite all pissed because my car was in pieces and i wondered if i was going to have it flat bed trucked soemwhere to finish it. i went back at it the next day, jacked up the engine a little and finished it myself. after that install even the most frustrating mods seemed do-able


----------

